# Trainer wanted



## Ron Wood (Jun 15, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I need help finding someone within driving distance to north Georgia who is very good at reading dogs and civil agitation (no equipment). I’m looking for someone who trains serious aggressive PPDs.

If you know of someone who does this type of training, please reply or send me a pm.

Thanks


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Pedigree database is what you are looking for, we are a pet forum here.


----------



## Ron Wood (Jun 15, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Pedigree database is what you are looking for, we are a pet forum here.


So that’s what this place is...Its makes sense to me now, because I’ve been reading WDF for sometime & it seems a few of its members are turning it into a bashing, smart ass remark forum.
Thanks Jeff.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Ron, Sorry I cant help you in your search. I am new to this stuff myself and am still trying to learn the lingo. I have heard or read the term civil agitation used before and is that basically what it means… someone who agitates the dogs with no gear on? I have been around when it was being done and knew it was agitation. 
So if someone says lets do some civil agitation with the dogs it means no gear? I tried to be the agitator a few times and suck real bad. I think the dogs laugh at me…. like everyone else 
Do you already have these dogs?


----------



## Ron Wood (Jun 15, 2009)

Chris,
Thank you for the reply. “I” call civil agitation working a dog with no equipment, but I’m sure that’s not everyone’s definition. 
Yes, I already have a dog. I just live in the sticks now & have no one to help me except some k9 handlers, who know very little about reading a dog (I don’t claim to either).
Thanks again & good luck with your training,


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Or gay, tiny penised come and abuse my dogs shitheads. I hear that steve gossmeyer is the master trainer.

Nice to see that your second post has shown you to be a tool. Put me on ignore silly child.

Do we have the function where I can make it so that cannot see what I post ?? **** him. Civil aggitation


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

It will be much easier to find people to train with if you describe what it is you expect the dog to do, rather than what type of training you think the dog needs. Even more so if you are new to all this.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

And not such a huge tool. Civil aggitation is BS, as it is just shaping a behavior.

Look at the video I just posted for a good example of BS and how it is trained.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Slow down man I cant keep up, isnt agitation just a tool for your dog to learn a watch-em type of command? I have seen this been done several places, even for sport? What do you mean shaping a behavior? Help me out here, but type real slow for me so I can read it.


----------



## Ron Wood (Jun 15, 2009)

Kyle Sprag said:


> It will be much easier to find people to train with if you describe what it is you expect the dog to do, rather than what type of training you think the dog needs. Even more so if you are new to all this.


Kyle,
Let me start by saying, what I need out of my dog is probably not what most members on here want & I expect to get some ridicule for this post. I am also fully aware of the repercussions & laws of owning such a dog. 

To partly answer your question- 
I expect my dog to have an explosive “on”, even if I’m alerting him to someone lying passively on the ground. I also expect his “off” to be better than the “on”. 
I want him to be very aggressive toward any stranger and (nice word inserted) bite them if given the opportunity, unless told differently.
I don’t want him equipment orientated.
I don’t want him abused physically or mentally during training, but I believe you will fight the way you were trained.

I don’t claim to know anything about PPD’s, but I think a dog either has it in them or they don’t. I do “know”, no dog(s) is going to stop someone who is serious about doing you bodily harm, but a good dog can be a deterrent to some.

I’m sorry if this was not specific enough. I will be more than happy to go into detail about my goals & reasons for owning such a dog (not on a public forum) if someone is available near me who has done this type of training.


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 31, 2009)

Ron Wood said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I need help finding someone within driving distance to north Georgia who is very good at reading dogs and civil agitation (no equipment). I’m looking for someone who trains serious aggressive PPDs.
> 
> ...


Humm, I can help you with PPD trainers in North East Georgia, but I am unsure about the "serious aggressive PPDs" part of your question. PPD training is about balance, it not all about the bite, or at least that is my opinion. But, you want someone who know their stuff and can read dogs very well you may want to either PM Jerry or Jay Lyda (I belive they are both here on WDF) or come down to one of their training sessions near Augusta. They run Southern K9 Solutions, are founding members of APPDA, and also run the CSRA Working Dog Club.

I also know a few other trainers in the NE part of Georgia, mostly ex-law enforcement that are now training.

Just make sure you are wanting a well trained PPD and not just some junk yard dog that will bite anything...


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks Brian. 

Ron, we will be happy to talk with you.


----------

